# Unreasonable review time by client



## Wake (Jun 5, 2018)

I really don't want to pressure the sup as we have a good thing going.

But it's been a month since the third revision of the requested cue.
The client is pretty big, and I understand things can get glacial sometimes,
but come on, a month?...

Just venting. How long is too long in your experience?


----------



## Beluga (Jun 7, 2018)

Too long usually means "validated" in my experience, so there is no too long.


----------



## Wake (Jun 7, 2018)

Good vibes! Thanks, I always need those. I'm guessing the same, but as usual there's this awesome 2nd hand Variax I'm looking at and would love to find a justification before I grab it! Plus, keeping the rent money I have stashed intact...


----------



## Saxer (Jun 8, 2018)

Too long can mean 'validated' but can also also mean 'we now have someone else to work with'. I had both cases. After a month of silence it's no 'pressure' to ask.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 8, 2018)

Well, that’d be mean. But I suppose there is an agreement that allows the client to get out of the contract for no reason, but upon notification, so l imagine he would have heard back from them to end the collaboration. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Henu (Jun 8, 2018)

I remember once a very slow and unprofessional game developer client who took three months (given it was summer, though, and I was informed that they will work very slowly for the next months and will get back to us later) in total to get back to me on the latest versions of the audio. After a month I asked him what's the deal without any answer. Then I sent a new email to him in autumn, only being responded by him that "we are too slow and unresponsive and they are canceling the rest of the audio requests due that".

After a brief exchange of emails, we convinced the client to not abandon the audio process at this stage of their product development for their own sake, he vaguely apologized his misunderstanding and we silently agreed together with my partner that we will never work with him again.

Sometimes people are just completely unprofessional twats and you have no idea how they have ever got to their positions, but usually it pays off for us to be that "pro" to the very bitter end.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 8, 2018)

Wake said:


> I really don't want to pressure the sup as we have a good thing going.
> 
> But it's been a month since the third revision of the requested cue.
> The client is pretty big, and I understand things can get glacial sometimes,
> ...



Something similar happened to me last year. When I contacted the director, he said "Oh sorry, I forgot to let you know that the project folded. I'll let you know if anything else pops up".

Did you get paid anything yet?


----------



## Wake (Jun 8, 2018)

We slid silently into another weekend. As soon as the situation develops further I'll either brag or moan, no worries.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 18, 2018)

Yet another reminder that the progress payments should be 'ahead' of the minutes you are currently writing and submitting for approval (just in case the project goes away). They'll understand and in fact it has helped me get decisions made on approvals.


----------

